# Used Truck Advice Needed



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey all first timer here and i am looking at trying to purchase a good used truck.We are moving up north and the annual yearly snowfall is like 225 plus inches a year.I am planning on either buying a truck with a plow or buying one and installing a plow.
Leaning more toward buying a truck then installing plow,Seems safer than thinking what someone may have done to the truck with a plow on it,i see lots of ramming,drive/reverse shifting overheating tranny's etc lol.
Like an f250 or an f350.I know nothing of diesels except all the scary stories i have heard about them from way back in the old days.So other than fuel prices scaring the heck outta me,not sure whats the best direction to go or if it even matters.Being an older guy and thinking back to my youth anything close to 100k miles was soon to be needing new motor and trans.So a lot of the trucks i am looking at have 120k to 220k plus miles,man that is scary!I am guessing things are a little better made today...
I would prefer extended cab,short/long bed doesn't matter.I have seen some 02-05's 350's go for between 7500-12k.Last one i was looking at was an 08 f350 4x4 crew cab with the triton v-10 for 10,900 but it had 187k miles.
I think a 150 would be to small.A 250 may serve me just as well but i don't see a huge price difference between the 250's and 350's.So might as well go big!
I figure a complete install on a new plow would run around 4k?I don't really want to go much over 13k total.My driveway is gravel and is about 400' straight shot with just a slight incline.I do not plan on being the local snow plow guy,this will be for personal use only.From what i can see there are quite a few people up here with their own snow equipment.
Other than snow plowing,i do plan on putting on a few highway miles.Not many as i don't drive more than 7k a year but will occasionally be pulling a 2 wheel 6x10 enclosed trailer just to move our furniture.
I here a lot of people say that plows are hard on trucks.Is that because of the added weight of it hanging on the front or maybe just the abuse of pushing all the heavy snow around?
Thanks and sorry for long first post,it's a big decision for me at least,last truck i had,98 ram 1500,i had some pretty bad experiences with.Anything i should be looking for or any other advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would recommend a clean used truck that has not plowed. Add your choice of new or nearly new plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

If you want to keep below 13K and have a reliable set-up, I'd personally go with a good used half-ton truck which would obviously have a gas engine, and lower miles. If you're only doing your personal driveway ant not commercial use you don't have a need for a 3/4 or 1 ton truck, that's just way overkill. Get a good used half-ton without a million miles on it and you can get a plow made specifically for a half-ton and residential use from virtually all of the plow manufacturers. I'd buy a brand new plow and put it on a good used truck. I personally lean towards Snowdogg due to their prices and stainless steel blades that won't ever have to be repainted and will look new almost forever. Here's a link for a plow that would work great on any half-ton truck. http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggMD.html. You could get an eight foot blade and it would only put 440 lbs on the front end of your truck.


----------



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1704819 said:


> If you want to keep below 13K and have a reliable set-up, I'd personally go with a good used half-ton truck which would obviously have a gas engine, and lower miles. If you're only doing your personal driveway ant not commercial use you don't have a need for a 3/4 or 1 ton truck, that's just way overkill. Get a good used half-ton without a million miles on it and you can get a plow made specifically for a half-ton and residential use from virtually all of the plow manufacturers. I'd buy a brand new plow and put it on a good used truck. I personally lean towards Snowdogg due to their prices and stainless steel blades that won't ever have to be repainted and will look new almost forever. Here's a link for a plow that would work great on any half-ton truck. http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggMD.html. You could get an eight foot blade and it would only put 440 lbs on the front end of your truck.


Thanks all for the assist.I have looked at some f150's as well but again,there doesn't seem to be a huge difference in pricing.Here is an example,looks like a good deal to me and i haven't found many f150's that compare to it mileage and price wise.It just has the diesel,which i know nothing of.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-Ext-Cab-Long-Ext-Cab-Long-Diesel-/111201843905?forcerrptr=true&hash=item19e4257ac1&item=111201843905&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

camsgt;1704843 said:


> Thanks all for the assist.I have looked at some f150's as well but again,there doesn't seem to be a huge difference in pricing.Here is an example,looks like a good deal to me and i haven't found many f150's that compare to it mileage and price wise.It just has the diesel,which i know nothing of.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ford-F-250-Ext-Cab-Long-Ext-Cab-Long-Diesel-/111201843905?forcerrptr=true&hash=item19e4257ac1&item=111201843905&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


Unless I missed it in the add that's a 2 wheel drive. not good for plowing


----------



## fozzy (Nov 25, 2005)

That is a 2 wheel drive. Not very good for plowing.


----------



## camsgt (Jan 2, 2014)

fozzy;1704857 said:


> That is a 2 wheel drive. Not very good for plowing.


Ah Dang...you're right lol.Guess i better pay closer attention,4x4 was in criteria search


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

If you are looking for a diesel truck in Illinois. Check this place out. http://midwestdieseltrucks.com


----------

